# Custom Lowrider Frame For Sale!



## CHUCO909 (Mar 22, 2008)

A friend is tryin to sell this custom frame in So. Cal.
Askin for $125. Anybody down for it???


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

maybee......ill see if he still has it next week


----------



## CHUCO909 (Mar 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jul 30 2008, 11:42 AM~11215638
> *maybee......ill see if he still has it next week
> *


 Orale. Just let me know!


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHUCO909_@Jul 30 2008, 12:43 PM~11215642
> *Orale. Just let me know!
> *


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

were is it located?


----------



## CHUCO909 (Mar 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Jul 30 2008, 11:45 AM~11215657
> *were is it located?
> *



Its out here in the I.E i believe in Rialto!


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

crazy


----------



## chris23 (Nov 1, 2007)

NICE FRAME :thumbsup:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

it looks like a pot head frame :cheesy:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Jul 30 2008, 02:17 PM~11216803
> *it looks like a pot head frame  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SantaBruta805 (Dec 30, 2007)

MY HOMIE SAID HOW MUCH SHIPPED TO 93103??


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Jul 30 2008, 02:17 PM~11216803
> *it looks like a pot head frame  :cheesy:
> *


nah man.....thats a maple leaf!!! :biggrin:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

its from canada


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Jul 30 2008, 03:55 PM~11217804
> *its from canada
> *


LOL


----------



## thomy205 (Mar 26, 2007)

i think 125 is askin a lil to much homie this frame needs alot of work but good luck with the sell


----------



## CHUCO909 (Mar 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by thomy205_@Jul 30 2008, 09:39 PM~11221106
> *i think 125 is askin a lil to much homie this frame needs alot of work but good luck with the sell
> *


Well it aint my bike im just heplin out a friend. But i think so too.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by thomy205_@Jul 30 2008, 11:39 PM~11221106
> *i think 125 is askin a lil to much homie this frame needs alot of work but good luck with the sell
> *


??? ^^^ Ar you serious? just needs filler work and some sanding. 


Schwinn frame
3 Mods including a crazy weed plant in it. Come on man you know that is a damn good deal.


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

what happened to the crank hole or is it supposed to be like that?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jul 30 2008, 11:52 PM~11221239
> *what happened to the crank hole or is it supposed to be like that?
> *


looks damged. EZ FIX


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

My only concern would be clearence of the chain. but thats a ez fix.


----------



## CHUCO909 (Mar 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jul 30 2008, 09:52 PM~11221239
> *what happened to the crank hole or is it supposed to be like that?
> *


Not sure but i think it can be fixed!!!


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

i think its a nice frame and worth the money


you just gotta look at the amount of time it would take to do it 

i like how he kinda swung the plant around the sides instead of just cutting it


----------



## CHUCO909 (Mar 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jul 30 2008, 09:56 PM~11221303
> *i think its a nice frame and worth the money
> you just gotta look at the amount of time it would take to do it
> 
> ...


Yea thats wat i said!
But i think its still a good frame, its a Schwinn. Dont know wat year!


----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 30 2008, 09:51 PM~11221237
> *??? ^^^ Ar you serious? just needs filler work and some sanding.
> Schwinn frame
> 3 Mods including a crazy weed plant in it. Come on man you know that is a damn good deal.
> ...


x2


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCO909_@Jul 30 2008, 11:42 AM~11215628
> *A friend is tryin to sell this custom frame in So. Cal.
> Askin for $125. Anybody down for it???
> 
> ...


HEY HOMIE I AGREE WITH THESE FOOS THIS SHIT IS SICK AND I HAVENT SEEN ONE LIKE IT $125 SOUNDS FAIR TO ME


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

If I smoked weed I would get it ahahah


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

TOO BAD SACTOWN ONLY SMOKES TWEAK HE WOULD HAVE GOT IT


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Jul 31 2008, 10:23 AM~11224239
> *TOO BAD SACTOWN ONLY SMOKES TWEAK HE WOULD HAVE GOT IT
> *


dam i know  lol


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Jul 31 2008, 11:21 AM~11224920
> *dam i know    lol
> *


LOL


----------



## jelly belly (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHUCO909_@Jul 30 2008, 11:42 AM~11215628
> *A friend is tryin to sell this custom frame in So. Cal.
> Askin for $125. Anybody down for it???
> 
> ...


that bike would be sick with some crazy custom parts so it looks like your like trippin on something and with a like weed green paint on frame then like some smoke lookin details on the frame then some custom weed rims if anybody would make em


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

^^X2^^
125 is a good price just close it up in the front thought and eather cove the rust up so it dont rust more or realy clean it up , that should help witht the sell 
good luck 
bad ass bike frame 
wish i had the cash . ah i got work to do ......


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

still have it???


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

GET IT ART =D


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

that frame is sweet...good luck with the sale


----------



## Lu Daddy (Mar 20, 2008)

whats up chuco909? u still got da bike 4 sale i got 1 of my members lookin 2 buy it from can u let me know homie post up :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Jul 31 2008, 04:15 PM~11227063
> *GET IT ART =D
> *


HE DONT REPLY


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

:0


----------



## lowridindirtykn (Dec 25, 2007)

SHIT I'D GET BUT MY JEFE WOULD TRIP OUT :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Aug 1 2008, 02:45 PM~11234901
> *HE DONT REPLY
> *


ship my shit!!!!!!


----------



## CHUCO909 (Mar 22, 2008)

Hey was up gente!
If u guys are wondering why i havent got to u is cuz i havent gotten a hold of the owner of the frame. i know he still has it and i will let u guys know wat he wants to do. Thanx!


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

nice frame good luck on the sale


----------



## CHUCO909 (Mar 22, 2008)

Hey gente! Just lettin u know that i havent gotten a hold of the owner of the frame but wen i do i will inform u ppl wat he wants to. If anything ill buy it and sell it to one of u! Thanx!


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

im feelin it uffin: uffin: uffin: lota work in that! ill take it if yo boys REAL on tha sale...im in N.Y. so if yo boy could work wit me a little cause it could run like $160-170 maybe..... i would turn that thing into a peice of glass :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCO909 (Mar 22, 2008)

Ok now i know some ppl have probably been wondering wat is up on sellin this frame! I talked to the guy and ima buy it off of him and im gonna re-sell it on here for the same price cuz he doesnt know wat to do! So if yur still interested in it PM me!!!


----------



## Cvigil (Feb 2, 2014)

Please tell me u still have this I'll pay. 400$


CVIGIL
OREGONIZED NATIVES
BC


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

Cvigil said:


> Please tell me u still have this I'll pay. 400$
> 
> 
> CVIGIL
> ...


He has not been on since
*
Last Activity*04-04-2011 06:44 PM


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

let it go let it go we had our fun yesterday no **** lol


----------

